# Multiplex



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, i seem to have gone full time into making slingshots. As i have looked through the forums, the most noticeable trend i found was the use of multiplex wood as a base for boardcuts, since it is known for it strength and saftey (and its looks as far as im concerned). I have never heard of this wood, so with a little research i have found out it is simply a 12-ply arrangement of birch plywood approx 3/4" thick (correct?). But after a few trips about the town, i cant turn up a birch plywood of more than 5 plys, which i used once to only achieve an absolutely ugly result.

So, where do you find this wood?


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

That is a good cuestion! I have found it in Sweden (Thats where I live) but I could only bye 2•4 meters... That would be something like 10000000 slingshots... Realy only looking for maby 30•30cm...
If someone knows a shop in Sweden or Hannover Germany, I will be a HAPPY man!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Pulse said:


> Well, i seem to have gone full time into making slingshots. As i have looked through the forums, the most noticeable trend i found was the use of multiplex wood as a base for boardcuts, since it is known for it strength and saftey (and its looks as far as im concerned). I have never heard of this wood, so with a little research i have found out it is simply a 12-ply arrangement of birch plywood approx 3/4" thick (correct?). But after a few trips about the town, i cant turn up a birch plywood of more than 5 plys, which i used once to only achieve an absolutely ugly result.
> 
> So, where do you find this wood?


Hey Pulse,
You need the 12ply to work with. It also needs to be the highest grade you can get (less voids). I think some sell small pieced on ebay if you can't find it locally. You can sometimes find it at Lowes and Home Depot where I live.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Years ago (ok not that long) you used to be able to find small pieces at craft stores like Micheal's


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a couple of links for buying Baltic Birch Plywood (Multiplex). 3/4 inch thick has 13 plies and is free of voids. It will occasionally have patches. You must be very carful when routing as it is prone to feather out some. There are some tricks to keep it from doing this, such as bonding paper to the surface and later sanding it off. -- Tex
http://www.woodnshop.com/Hardwood/Baltic_Birch_Plywood.htm
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=846&filter=baltic%20birch%20plywood


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

juliusjonzon said:


> That is a good cuestion! I have found it in Sweden (Thats where I live) but I could only bye 2•4 meters... That would be something like 10000000 slingshots... Realy only looking for maby 30•30cm...
> If someone knows a shop in Sweden or Hannover Germany, I will be a HAPPY man!


in hanover u will not have problems to get i think, u will get it in any baumarkt called "sperrholz;-)"


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a couple of links for buying Baltic Birch Plywood (Multiplex). 3/4 inch thick has 13 plies and is free of voids. It will occasionally have patches. You must be very carful when routing as it is prone to feather out some. There are some tricks to keep it from doing this, such as bonding paper to the surface and later sanding it off. -- Tex
> http://www.woodnshop...rch_Plywood.htm
> http://www.rockler.c...birch%20plywood


Glad you posted that. Thanks tex.


----------

